# Pomelle Bubinga Baron



## godfreytoddanderson (Aug 22, 2006)

This is a pomelle bubinga sterling baron rollerball with a straight CA finished topped with TSW.

Anyone know if this is sapwood or heartwood?  I bought a combo pack with both but I have never known which is which.












Todd


----------



## kkwall (Aug 22, 2006)

WOW..that is a lovely pen!!!!!!!!

A++++++


----------



## KC (Aug 22, 2006)

That looks like heart to me...the pic below is a "1/2 sapwood".  It's a subtle difference...but you can see a bit of change at the 'right side' of the blank...more pronounced at the bottom.

KC


----------



## SteveRoberts (Aug 22, 2006)

Heartwood, sapwood is the yellower part.


----------



## Ligget (Aug 22, 2006)

That is beautiful, the picture really shows the wood pattern and the CA finish perfect![8D][]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 22, 2006)

Todd, that has to be the prettiest Bubinga I've ever seen.[^]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Aug 22, 2006)

What Billy said!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree with Billy.Looks great!!!!!![]


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice pen! The wood is great.


----------



## Dario (Aug 22, 2006)

Very nice pen!  

Bubinga is one of my favorites [^]


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 22, 2006)

Super pen, great work.


----------



## Draken (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, great looking pen!


----------



## Kaspar (Aug 22, 2006)

Bubinga is a fantastic wood.  Jr. Statesmans look great in it. 

Super job.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 22, 2006)

BRA-friggin-VO! Nice job! That's some purdy wood and a nice choice on kit plating to go with it.


----------



## Ausdan (Aug 22, 2006)

I think redfishsc has summed it up best!!!!


----------



## ken69912001 (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent looking pen. That bubinga is beautiful.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 22, 2006)

classic! well done~!


----------



## chitswood (Aug 23, 2006)

Purdy!![]
That bubigna sure is tough from what I remember, but it has the effects of a mirror when its done.


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments everyone.  I've been looking forward to making this pen for a while.  It had a lot of pits to fill but I love the figuring in this piece of wood.  It has the loopy circles on the front and back and the nice pomelle wavy grain on the sides (you can see the wavy grain on the cap in the second picture).  Pretty amazing stuff.  

Its nice to finally know the heartwood from the sapwood too. Thanks for that!

Todd


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 11, 2006)

Todd,
Bubinga is funny stiff.  Sorry for opening up an old post, but I just found it.  I have some bubinga that is very light, but not what I would think of when I hear the word sapwood.  Now that I see KC's two tone pen, I wonder.  It seems like his has no red in the sap.  I have a board, that I thought was bubinga, but it looks like it is the same as KC's sap, though not as figured.  I'm going to have to do some research.  My board is about the size of a 2" X 4".  It seems pretty thick for sapwood.  

Both pens are gorgeous by the way.
Rob


----------



## kkwall (Sep 11, 2006)

Pen looks wonderful. Finish is excellent! Fine work!


----------



## Jerryconn (Sep 11, 2006)

Simply Beautiful!


----------



## ken69912001 (Sep 11, 2006)

That wood is some of the best I have seen. Goes great with that kit.[]


----------



## godfreytoddanderson (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again for the nice comments everyone!

Rob, do you have a picture of your piece of wood?  If you do post it and lets take a look at it.  I'm interested also and I'm sure the other guys will be able to tell us what it is right away.  I've been confused about Bubinga since I got my pieces although I think I have it figured out from the comments above.

Todd


----------

